# Weird Memory Issue



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

So I noticed that my memory was dangerously full on my Galaxy Nexus the other day and decided to investigate. I really dont keep much data on my phone aside from my nandroid backups and my titaniumbackups so I was very confused why my 32GB nexus was almost full. I used DiskUtility from the play store to take the following screenshot.









I'm pretty sure I am correct in saying that my system data should not take up that much space. Anyone know a way that I can diagnose what is actually using that much data? Or a way to remedy it? I was debating just flashing the factory images, unrooting, and re-locking the bootloader but that just seems really inconvenient as I would simply unlock and re-root right after. Thanks for the help.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you take a look around the system folder to see if anything is out of place?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

From the system root (I'm using solid explorer) I go to the system folder and it says that it is completely empty. But then I go to storage, emulated and view the properties of internal memory and it says 26.96 GB used out of 28.13GB which leads me back to the above picture.

I know in ClockworkMod Recovery there is an option under Storage and Mounts to format the sdcard. Anyone have experience with this on the Galaxy Nexus as it has no external card? I'm fairly certain I read somewhere that I could use the format sdcard option and then push a new rom and gapps to the phone load it and should be fine but I'm not really sure. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you checked your CWM folder? Perhaps the blobs.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you use Google Music? It caches like a mofo.


----------



## speed_phreak (Dec 21, 2011)

The same thing happended to me recently. I didn't really bother to find out why System grew so much. I just backed up everything on the SDCard to my computer using ADB, formatted everything in recovery, and started over. All has been well so far.... Best to have a ROM on your computer and to be familiar with using ADB to push it over after wiping everything.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Erbeck.M said:


> From the system root (I'm using solid explorer) I go to the system folder and it says that it is completely empty. But then I go to storage, emulated and view the properties of internal memory and it says 26.96 GB used out of 28.13GB which leads me back to the above picture.I know in ClockworkMod Recovery there is an option under Storage and Mounts to format the sdcard. Anyone have experience with this on the Galaxy Nexus as it has no external card? I'm fairly certain I read somewhere that I could use the format sdcard option and then push a new rom and gapps to the phone load it and should be fine but I'm not really sure. Any advice would be appreciated.


I installed a fresh rom and formatted the sd and was good to go. I'd make sure to back everything up on your computer and also know the adb push commands in case you wipe the wrong thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

speed_phreak said:


> Do you use Google Music? It caches like a mofo.


Only using about 2 gb's worth of space, nothing crazy like I am seeing


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I use twrp but yea just format sd, make sure you do it after installing a fresh rom and backing up whatever you want on the comp. So I'd backup, wipe system, data, cache and install new rom. Wipe sd and boot up and you should be all set.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

cupfulloflol said:


> Have you checked your CWM folder? Perhaps the blobs.


I think you may have been spot on, just went digging around just out of curiosity and found this.
Are the blobs necessary or can I delete them? Also i will probably remove some of those nandroid backups


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

just recovered about 12gb of space. still gotta do some digging to find out whats using it but it seems about reasonable to be using half with the amount of apps i have installed. I did some digging and in CWM i went into backup and restore and chose " free unused backup data", from what I've concurred this helps clear out some of the blobs data.


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

Erbeck.M said:


> I think you may have been spot on, just went digging around just out of curiosity and found this.
> Are the blobs necessary or can I delete them? Also i will probably remove some of those nandroid backups


Glad I can help and you were able to find your lost space.

A little late to the party but, to answer your question. Blobs are necessary for backups to work. Essentially they theoretically save time and space, by not backing up things that haven't changed. Say for example some app hasn't updated between your backups, the recovery will realize this and not spend time backing it up since it already exists. Just deleting things willy-nilly could make some of your already made backups have issues.

Side note, I believe there is an option in the recovery to force backups into the old method, and not use the blobs. I could be mistaken on this though, I haven't used CWM in a while.

Edit: Added a few words, and fixed a typo.


----------

